# Aguascalientes questions



## Pat62 (Feb 14, 2010)

Good Afternoon,

Can someone familiar with beautiful Aguas tell me 

1) where to buy organic foods, especially pesticidefree flour?

2) where to buy high quality cookware?

Thanks.

Pat


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome Pat,
Hopefully, some of your neighbors in Aguascalientes will offer some suggestions.


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

Pat62 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Can someone familiar with beautiful Aguas tell me
> 
> ...


Hi Pat,
I believe there is an small organic shop in San Marco Plaza on Av. Convencion. They sell various grains too. For the cookware, there is a small shop across the plaza from WalMart that is located in the shopping plaza that contains Walmart, Sams Club, ect located on Av. Independencia. The shop is next to the Art Supply store by the Italian Coffee Co. We are new here, so please forgive the unprecise address locations. Tom


----------



## Pat62 (Feb 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome Pat,
> Hopefully, some of your neighbors in Aguascalientes will offer some suggestions.


Hello RVgringo,

Thank you for the welcome. The format and function of your forum is impressive.

Actually I live three hours out of Aguascalientes and don´t know the city well. A couple of times a year I travel to Aguas for specialty shopping...Home Depot, Liverpool, etc.

Pat62


----------



## Pat62 (Feb 14, 2010)

tjfjrabm said:


> Hi Pat,
> I believe there is an small organic shop in San Marco Plaza on Av. Convencion. They sell various grains too. For the cookware, there is a small shop across the plaza from WalMart that is located in the shopping plaza that contains Walmart, Sams Club, ect located on Av. Independencia. The shop is next to the Art Supply store by the Italian Coffee Co. We are new here, so please forgive the unprecise address locations. Tom


Tom, many thanks for the information. Its sufficiently detailed that most taxi drivers can locate the shops.

As a newcomer to Aguas, have you had opportunity to visit the railroad museum?
Trains played such a critical role in the Revolution.

Pat62


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

Pat,
Have not visited the railroad museum but have fallen in love with the centro museums, cathedrals, resturants, shopping, ect. There is so much to see and learn. I think this to be an ideal place to live. Many time I see a particular building or avenue and it reminds me of other cities in europe. I most definetly plan on gong to the railroad museum once I find its location. Every day is a new exploration for me. Happy shopping when you come to ags. Tom


----------

